# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.04 - New chips and new features activated

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.04 - New chips support and new features activated* 
Base:
Base - MT6761 support activated
Base - MT6765 support activated
Base - MT6771 support activated
Base - Secure boot - ARB verification during boot ( via BROM logging )
Base - Secure boot - SLA challenge state verify ( pass-trought file or nonce challenge ) 
FWFlasher:
FWFlasher - Some ancient secure devices flashing optimized ( early 6572 and similar )
FWFlasher - MT6753/MT6752 flashing revized
FWFlasher - Pre-flash backup option enabled
FWFlasher - Flash core updated 
FWReader:
FWReader - More accurate FW verification for signed types ( issues after FOTA "garbaging" )
FWReader - ARB state and version, if present ARB bit
FWReader - AVB state and version, if present AVB secure mechanism
FWReader - FW logging info - if SW show it during load - make sure device contain SAME or LOWER version!
FWReader - More types supported for safe read
FWReader - Info reading improved 
Service:
Service - Security repair revised ( NVRAM verify and some "old" types support )
Service - "Repair BaseBand" option activated
Service - Format FS revised
Service - NVRAM module updated 
MemoryTool:
MemTool - Improved work with partitions on LEGACY line
MemTool - Wipe operation optimized ( def and adr mode ) 
Platform:
Platform - MT6761 support activated [ Under test ]
Platform - MT6771 support activated
Platform - MT6765 support activated
Platform - MT6753 support optimized
Platform - MT8172 support optimized
Platform - MT8176 support optimized
Platform - MT8163 support optimized
Platform - MT8127 support optimized 
Loaders:
LoaderDB - New agents included ( Moto, Huawei, ZTE, Asus and others ) 
Other:
Other - Lot of different small changes and fixes
Other - BootHelper updated
Other - ErrorHandling updated - more detailed hints/explanation of troubles during service process
Other - EMI Module updated - MT6765/MT6771/MT8176/MT8172/MT8173/MT6753 supported
Other - Automatic backup during Identify and critical operations ( list can be tuned via edit settings.ini )
Other - Partial LEGACY NAND support ( complete boot/verify ) for testing purposes for now - MT6580, MT81xx series
Other - All settings ( except FLASH tab and Platform Settings group ) now saved/load automatically 
Many thanks to: bRkA, gracy_elec and other our users for providing files and/or testing   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس*

----------

